# Assembler Uhr



## simicoder (21. September 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die bios-uhrzeit über ein Assembler Programm ausgeben kannn. Also mit ständiger Aktualisierung das auf dem Bildschirn immer die Genaue Uhrzeit steht.
Danke im voraus


----------



## hela (21. September 2010)

Hallo,
m.E. entnimmt das BIOS die Uhrzeit einem Real-Time-Clock-IC auf dem Motherboard. Wie kommst du darauf, dass das "immer die genaue Uhrzeit" ist?


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

ich mein das so das immer die aktuelle zeit die das Bios gerade glaubt das es die Aktuelle zeit ist. Und Genau in der Hinsicht HH.MM.SS also das ich eine Echtzeit uhr habe.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Interrupts_80x86/_INT_1A. Die Rückgabe ist im BCD-Code.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

JA damit kann ich die zeit ablesen aber wenn ich die dann mit int 21h ausgebe aktualisieren sich die zeiten aber nicht und wenn ich das Ganze in einer schleife mache kann ich wärend dessen keine andere Funktion meines programmes nutzen. Bitte korrigire mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

zwei Möglichkeiten:

Dein Programm in einer Hauptschleife laufen lassen. Bei jedem Durchlauf die Uhrzeit neu anzeigen und dann die anderen Aktionen ausführen.
Die Timer-Interrupts 08h oder 1Ch abgreifen und die Anzeige der Uhrzeit im Interrupt-Handler vornehmen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

Ah danke, ich habs gerade Ausprobiert. Es Funktioniert!


----------

